# The Necks



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

The Necks are an avant-garde minimalist jazz trio. Their shortest track is 15 minutes long, their average track length is around 40 miunutes, and they have several tracks that are around an hour long. Their tracks are usually entirely monothematic, but slowly morph and develop through improvisation. I'm sure a lot of people would find that boring, but I find it beautiful and mesmerizing.






I'm listening to this album now. It's one of my favorites, maybe my favorite, that I've heard by them so far. I'd describe as something like minimal cool jazz fusion.

This one is possibly their most acclaimed album:






But their latest album, which has their shortest tracks, has quickly exploded:






I love these guys, and I've never heard anything else like it. I'd recommend giving them a listen.


----------

